# Need help with aftermarket radio???



## KillaCaliKid (Feb 11, 2009)

I bought the wire harness need to use with the bose system, but after hooking up all the wires, there's no power to the new stereo. I put the bose deck back in and it works fine. The fuse on the new stereo is fine, and its a brand new stereo. Never been hooked up. I called the shop that I bought the wire harness from and the tech advised me to check this site out. Oh, by the way, I have a 1992 Audi 100cs. Anyone have the same problem? What did you have to do? Thanks all.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Need help with aftermarket radio??? (KillaCaliKid)*

seems like the easy thing to do is wire up a 12v power source for it,or whatever volts it's running.


----------



## KillaCaliKid (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Need help with aftermarket radio??? (OchoCinco5k)*

yeah, I think I have to run an ignition wire. This'll be fun. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Need help with aftermarket radio??? (KillaCaliKid)*

You can get power from one of the dash switches like the defroster switch.


----------



## KillaCaliKid (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Need help with aftermarket radio??? (yodasfro)*

wont that disable my defroster? I was thinkin about using the rear fog light switch, but my headlights have to be on for that to work. I wish I knew how to run a real ignition switch. Havin a switch to turn on the radio is hella ghetto.


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Need help with aftermarket radio??? (KillaCaliKid)*

No you just splice into the wire the switch and doesn't need to be on for the radio to get power. Look for blue/black wire on the defroster switch connector double check by testing it with a test light.


----------

